
Akamai purchases Janrain in all cash deal - brokenwren
https://www.oregonlive.com/silicon-forest/2019/01/portland-identity-management-firm-janrain-sold-to-massachusetts-company-akamai.html
======
brokenwren
I wonder if this could be another purchase like Stormpath. Could Akamai
eventually kill the Janrain APIs because they aren't profitable enough?

Anyone using Janrain and concerned about this acquisition?

~~~
robotdan
Wow, I guess I should not be surprised. The acquisitions continue - in the
last year or two we've seen the identity space really start to consolidate.

\- Okta bought Stormpath .. and killed it. \- SAP bought Gigya \- Thoma Bravo
acquires majority interest in Centrify \- Google Cloud acquires Bitium \-
Akamai bought Janrain \- LoginRadius - Series A from M12 (Microsoft Venture
Capital) \- OneLogin - parternship with Microsoft

I think there are others as well, I'm surprised IBM didn't buy Janrain.
Waiting to see who picks up ForgeRock, FusionAuth and Auth0. Most of these
companies have taken so much in VC that they will be pricey to buy.

My guess is that Google, Amazon, and maybe IBM want to have a market position
in this space, so it will be interesting to see what they do. Amazon already
has a decent position with Cognito, Google offers some of this if you're on
Firebase. IBM seems to be absent - but they have a lot of catching up to do in
general, so perhaps this isn't priority.

~~~
robotdan
Another round! OneLogin raises another $100 million in Series D.
[https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/10/onelogin-
raises-100-milli...](https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/10/onelogin-
raises-100-million-to-help-enterprises-manage-access-and-identity/)

